# Dyna-Glo Conversion (LP to natural gas)



## Mpashle1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey folks,

Apologies if this has been asked before but I couldn't find anything in the forum.

I have a Dyna-Glo vertical gas smoker, MODEL #DGW1904BDP-D, which uses an LP cylinder to fuel the heat source.  My question is, has anyone converted this type of smoker from LP to natural gas and if so, how?

I have the opportunity to run natural gas to all of my outdoor appliances, hence the query.
Any feedback would be gratefully appreciated.
Thanks folks.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 6, 2019)

Safest way to start is to contact DG and see if the orifice is removable to install proper size. If you can find orifice size you can drill it out but unless your familiar with doing it, I wouldn't. Also your gas connection would have to adapt over to npt to make everything safe.


----------



## Mpashle1 (Jun 7, 2019)

wimpy69 said:


> Safest way to start is to contact DG and see if the orifice is removable to install proper size. If you can find orifice size you can drill it out but unless your familiar with doing it, I wouldn't. Also your gas connection would have to adapt over to npt to make everything safe.



Thanks for your recommendation.  I spoke with DG and they say that it's not convertible and that they don't sell a conversion kit, however they didn't say why it wasn't convertible.  I understand that natural gas runs colder, thus I'd need bigger burners to obtain the same heat, which is fine.  I can purchase a conversion kit (of sorts) from many places, and the gas connection will be done by a proper gas fitter.  I just wondered if anyone else had done it?  Cheers for your advice.  Much appreciated!


----------



## NOTLSmoker (Jul 23, 2019)

I just converted this smoker. 

The orifices are removable (located behind the control knobs). 

I drilled the orifice to the recommended size for 10,000 BTU (about 1/16 th in.) but found that I could not get it low enough to smoke at low heat (150 - 170 deg F).  You can hold the orifice wit a 7 mm box end wrench while drilling or use a vise if you have one.

I am replacing the orifices and re-drilling to a smaller size hole. I'll see what that does. I can drill them larger if I don't get enough heat.

I replaced the propane hose and regulator with a NG hose that came with a quick disconnect fitting. I also installed a brass ball valve shutoff.

After smoking some corn in the husk I smoked a pork loin and a pot roast for 6 hours at about 220 deg. They were very good but the pork was nicer. After dinner, I sliced them up for cold cuts.


----------

